# Stockage des login/mots de passe Safari



## LaurentR (12 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,

Ca doit être simple comme bonjour, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus. Comment faire pour que Safari enregistre les login/mots de passe dans le trousseau ?

Merci,


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2007)

Safari>Préférences>Remplissage auto (tout cocher)


----------



## LaurentR (12 Juin 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Safari>Préférences>Remplissage auto (tout cocher)



C'est fait. Mais ne devrait-il pas me demander d'accéder au trousseau ? Il ne le fait pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2007)

Si le trousseau n'est pas verrouillé, il le fait automatiquement, sans te demander ton avis, surtout si tu l'as autorisé une première fois à le faire toujours pour le site en question.

Attention, MacGeneration ne gère pas cela. Ce sont les cookies seuls qui font que tu y es identifié automatiquement (si tu a coché la case voulue).


----------



## LaurentR (13 Juin 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si le trousseau n'est pas verrouillé, il le fait automatiquement, sans te demander ton avis, surtout si tu l'as autorisé une première fois à le faire toujours pour le site en question.
> 
> Attention, MacGeneration ne gère pas cela. Ce sont les cookies seuls qui font que tu y es identifié automatiquement (si tu a coché la case voulue).



Merci, ça marche bien maintenant. En ce qui concerne Mac Generation, j'avais bien constaté qu'il restait muet.


----------



## juju1980 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'avais selectionner 'jamais pour ce site' à la demande de remplissage automatique de safari, mais je voudrai enregistrer un nouveau mot de passe et du coup il ne me demande plus, comment faire???


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2009)

quand on change le mot de passe ( en ligne)  tu auras parfois , selon tes réglages,  une alerte   safari genre deemande l'autorisation  modifier  le trousseau /annuler -ok


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2009)

juju1980 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'avais selectionner 'jamais pour ce site' à la demande de remplissage automatique de safari, mais je voudrai enregistrer un nouveau mot de passe et du coup il ne me demande plus, comment faire???


Tu ouvres le trousseau d'accès (dans le dossier Utilitaires), puis avec la recherche, tu recherches le site en question (en tapant une partie de son adresse http://www.apple par exemple)

Une fois que tu as trouvé, en faisant un double-clic dessus, les options présentées te confirmeront ton choix précédent "jamais pour ce site"

Le plus simple est alors de supprimer cette ligne du Trousseau d'accès (avec la touche suppr)

Quand tu retourneras sur ce site avec Safari, tu auras à nouveau la fenêtre te demandant ce qu'il faut faire en terme de stockage de mot de passe


----------



## seraphin_tom (4 Octobre 2013)

merci pour vos réponses, ca me sert bien


----------

